# Improving SEO with Blog In BigCartel?



## NeilK27 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi,

I have my website which I am fully happy with on my BigCartel site and I've realised that a blog is essential for improving my SEO on my website. 

Problem is when incorporating a blog into my website, BigCartel suggests a way but that duplicates blog content and I'm unsure whether that will improve SEO for my website at all. Would a 301 redirect be helpful in this case at all?

Otherwise, I'm left with the problem of having to subdomain a Wordpress or Tumblr account but then having to theme that to match the layout of my BigCartel store.
Many people have stated using Wordpress to import BigCartel products rather than the other way around which is what I would like.

Does anyone have any ideas or have included a blog into their BigCartel rather than the other way?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## YeteeMike (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't think that SEO works very well when you are selling something specific. Maybe it works well for cars and diet pills.

Big Cartel is an isolated shop so you are going to have to get your product out there. I would recommend twitter, tumblr, pinterest, and whatever the kids are mashing on their phones this week.

Storenvy and Etsy have a built in network so people may stumble upon your stuff, where with bigcartel you are going to have to find a way to shove it in their laps and hope they add to cart.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Do you have a large number of products on your site? I'm not sure how Big Cartel works, but I just finished a Wordpress site using woocommerce and love it. Lots of opportunity for great content!


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

For SEO purposes the blog doesn't drive traffic, it merely serves as backlinks into your main site. A new blog has very low authority in the eyes of the search engines, so the SEO benefits are rather low. This doesn't mean you shouldn't do it, but don't expect an immediate high ranking.

While working on your own blog try to get existing blogs and other sites to link to your main site. These have more juice, so links from them can have a much higher impact. As mentioned above, think about Twitter and others, but it serves no SEO purpose if the links are shortened (bit.ly), or have a nofollow tag inserted with them. Those tags have value in people clicking on them, but not for improving SEO.

You're right about your concern of duplicated content. Google and others will basically ignore those from an SEO perspective, even the backlinks. I believe Google no longer suggests 301 redirects for duplicated content, but using canonical tags and other methods.


----------



## Megagenesis (Dec 1, 2013)

A duplicate will not improve your SEO ranking. An excessive duplication may penalized your SEO ranking even more.
I am not sure how bigcartel works, but ideally, you may want to create a page and put your blog contents there.
Do not forget to do the keyword research first


----------

